# Europe Institutions



## Claireenet (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi there,

Im new to Europe(from Australia) but I've been taken back by the amount of amazing culture and passion which a lot of these players perform with(even though this is what I came here for). Im confused though as, although I was accepted into the Royal Northern College in Manchester with a scholarship, I am feeling to stay and apply for a uni in europe, possibly prague or finland or something else...?

Anyone know of some institutions they would recommend for wind players, in particular Clairinet for post grad studies? I'm really keen, but really worried as the deadlines are approaching and I have to make a choice and jump in the deep end pronto. Any help is Seriously appreciated ! cheers


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Claireenet. Can't help you much with the topic, but good luck over there in Europe! Where did you study music in Australia? I'm at the Con in Brisbane...


----------

